# White markings around the bottle



## UniqueCollector (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,
New to the hobby and recently picked up an old mountain dew bottle. It has white markings around the bottom edge. Is there away to clean it up?
Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,I can't see it so I don't know for sure but it sounds like what some people mistakenly call case wear. If that's it than those are loads over loads of fine scratches and there's not much you can do for it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello and welcome.  The main thing to consider is checking the finish of the bottle for the marks of  the neck ring part of the bottle.   The finish is the neck top closure.  If there are seams, that tells you it was made on an automatic glass machine - and not worth the hand blown bottle values.  People collect all kinds of things - read my home page below. RED M.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Jun 30, 2015)

You could disguise it with some olive or mineral oil. It will look a lot better from a few feet away.


----------

